# Drill press spindle stroke



## GaryMGg (Dec 16, 2013)

As some of you know, I'm living in two places.
My main shop has a great OWWM drill press with a 4" spindle stroke.
My secondary shop--where I am most of the time--has a tabletop Craftsman with a 2" stroke.
Of course, 2" is less than the length of most blanks.
Any good ideas for modifying the DP to obtain greater depth and maintain accuracy?
The vast majority of drilling would be for slimlines.

Thanks for your good thoughts.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 16, 2013)

put a screw jack under the work table of the drill press and push the table up rather than the quill down?:biggrin:  Better yet a 20 ton hydraulic  bottle jack.  Now thats a Mans answer!:smile-big:


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 16, 2013)

I know the simple answer is buy another DP.
I'm looking for a stop-gap solution until I can switch the location of the two tools.


----------



## sschering (Dec 16, 2013)

If you clamp system will allow it I have drilled to max depth, un-clamped and pushed the piece up the bit (drill off of course). Put a 2" block under the piece. Clamped again making sure the bit isn't binding and continued drilling. The initial hole should keep the bit running fairly true.


I have 6+ inches of tail stock travel on my lathe so I do most of my drilling there.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 16, 2013)

Have a look at this jig from the UK pen turners' board.  It will do the job for you.

Me doing a jig with my Grumps


----------



## wouldentu2? (Dec 16, 2013)

Once you have a 2" length drilled in the blank a drill bit will use the 2" as a guide and continue straight. Sort of like using a doweling guide.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 16, 2013)

sschering said:


> ... drilled to max depth, un-clamped and pushed the piece up the bit (drill off of course). Put a 2" block under the piece. Clamped again making sure the bit isn't binding and continued drilling. The initial hole should keep the bit running fairly true.



That's exactly what I used to do. My original drill press had just under 2" quill travel, this method worked until I was able to get another press with more travel.


----------



## frank123 (Dec 16, 2013)

Drill till the chuck almost hits the blank, turn it off and loosen the chuck a little, withdraw the head while leaving the drill bit in place and re tighten the chuck at the upper part of the drill bit shank then continue drilling,

You only need about a quarter inch or so grip on the shank since the bore the drill is in guides it the rest of the way and all you need to do is keep it turning and pressing downwards.   You can usually get about another inch of drilling if you're careful and the bore is usually as true as if you had used a longer stroke drill press.   The chuck needs to be in good condition, not worn out wobble at the tips of the jaws.

Alternatively, get a second drill bit that is longer and when you've reached the limit of the first bit put the longer bit in the hold and bring the chuck down on it to grip it then just keep drilling.


----------



## Rodnall (Dec 16, 2013)

Why not just drill on the lathe?


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 16, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> sschering said:
> 
> 
> > ... drilled to max depth, un-clamped and pushed the piece up the bit (drill off of course). Put a 2" block under the piece. Clamped again making sure the bit isn't binding and continued drilling. The initial hole should keep the bit running fairly true.
> ...



+ 1 ^...I know it may effect accuracy...but if that's what ya got...that's what ya got!


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 16, 2013)

Rodnall said:


> Why not just drill on the lathe?



That's optimal sir!  Not always an option though.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 17, 2013)

Toss it and buy a real drill press like this one 

When you get real drill presses they have adequate quill travel.  On mine here 11 1/2".








Sorry, just had to show off my baby, she's over 100 year old and still pristine.


----------



## sschering (Dec 17, 2013)

She's not pristine but then again I use it all the time..

1911 W.F. & J. Barns Drill press.
Grandpa made a few mods like converting it from belt drive.. 
I would like to restore the old leather wheel and disk variable speed system someday.





All set up and ready for action..





I have no idea what the travel is.. I"ll have to measure when I get home.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 17, 2013)

This is *similar* to mine (the good one) particularly with respect to the rather pristine condition, except I own a benchtop model:






 :biggrin:


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 17, 2013)

sbwertz said:


> Have a look at this jig from the UK pen turners' board.  It will do the job for you.
> 
> Me doing a jig with my Grumps




Thanks but unfortunately, the links to images only work if you're a member of the *.uk forum. :frown:


----------



## monophoto (Dec 17, 2013)

GaryMGg said:


> Thanks but unfortunately, the links to images only work if you're a member of the *.uk forum. :frown:



Doesn't cost anything to become a member - just two minutes to fill out a web form.

But the basic concept is for a jig that elevates the drilling platform by a half-inch or so.

A simpler solution is to have a couple of pieces of 3/4" MDF next to the drill press that can be stuck under the vise to elevate it a bit higher.


----------



## monark88 (Dec 17, 2013)

I used the handle and wind up the table a bit. That was before I got the 4" quill model.


----------



## tomas (Dec 17, 2013)

A ShopSmith will do 4+ inches.  You might be able to pickup an old one for a reasonable price.

Tomas


----------



## wouldentu2? (Dec 17, 2013)

Is there an App for that?


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 19, 2013)

GaryMGg said:


> sbwertz said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at this jig from the UK pen turners' board.  It will do the job for you.
> ...



I got permission to post the pictures on this forum.  They are here

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/vise-lift-drilling-long-blanks-117455/


----------

